# carbohydrate intolerance



## Karen Harris (Jan 6, 2002)

Hi, I have a 3 year old daughter who all her life has had diarrhoea, tummy pain, low weight for age, undigested food in her stools etc. Late last year she was diagnosed with IBS of unknown pathological cause, probably enzyme deficiency. Early in December we started a diet that eliminated starch, sucrose, lactose and maltose. We have noticed a huge improvement. I am in touch with a wonderful lady here in NZ who has passed on lots of info but this condition is very rare and little is known about it in NZ. Does anyone have any ideas where I can find out more about it. We are hoping to have a biopsy in the next few months but the pead GI also has limited knowledge as it is so rare. Any clues/info/ideas would be very much appreciated. Thanks from Karen for Kayla.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Karen, are you looking for information on IBS?This is the top center in the US. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/


----------

